# Volunteer paramedic shoots man, then treats him



## LucidResq (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=99820&provider=top

Hmm... not sure if I believe that the gun "accidentally discharged"... but at least he was trying to defend his sister and treated the guy afterwards.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 17, 2008)

So let me see if I have this straight.........................

1. Brother drops off sister on street corner. Sister starts walking to party that she probably shouldn't be at in the first place.

2. Guys try to jump her, even though one of them is a supposed boyfriend.

3. Brother and friends jump out of truck and start confrontation as they witnessed it al go down.

4. Big bad volunteer Paramedic waves gun in the air, further provoking the other 4 morons.

5. Big Bad volunteer Paramedic was dumb enough to get close enough to get punched.

6. Gun goes off.................

Right! For some reason my B.S. alarm is blaring. So here are my questions. #1 Why did the girl need to be dropped off away from the party? #2 Do you really honestly believe that the guys would try to jump her in front of the other guys in the truck unless they were already looking for trouble? #3 What is waving a gun in the air going to do except show how freaking stupid you are? #4 Speaking of stupidity, walking into a punch is just plain dumb, especially if you have a gun in your hand. 

He sounds like an fine outstanding representation of our profession.....................


----------



## EMTCop86 (Sep 17, 2008)

flight-lp said:


> so let me see if i have this straight.........................
> 
> 1. Brother drops off sister on street corner. Sister starts walking to party that she probably shouldn't be at in the first place.
> 
> ...


 
+1........


----------



## Short Bus (Sep 17, 2008)

I wiah things like this would never happen.  It makes us look real bad. :sad:


----------



## firecoins (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't get the volunteer and paramedic being in one sentance much less being next to each other.  :excl:


----------



## MRE (Sep 17, 2008)

Anyone know what the laws regarding self defense with a firearm are in CO?

Not enough info available, but if he believed he and/or his sister were going to be seriously injured or worse, and there were no other options available (like getting in the truck and leaving) then shooting the agressor is perfectly legal in many places.

He wasn't charged with illegal posession of a weapon so I assume he had the proper permits to have the gun.

Now before I get too much crap for posting this; shooting someone would be an absolute last resort, and as this guy has stated, he had an accidental discharge, which probably means he did not have the experience and/or skill to carry a gun or to use it in a confrontational situation.

It is too bad that the fact that he is a paramedic and firefighter is so well covered by the article.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, as I understand it, this guy drops off his sister at a party. She knows the guys who were the problem, so I'm guessing probably knew they were going to cause a problem. Guy 'shoves' the sister, and sister strikes the guy who shoved her.  Hmmm these all look like mature individuals with highly developed problem solving skills and good interpersonal communitcation. 

There are soooo many places where this was all wrong! A dozen opportunities to avoid the entire situation instead of just going for the win. For those who say that the guy is some sort of hero for 'protecting his sister' .. what about not driving her there?


----------



## Eydawn (Sep 17, 2008)

College parties are asinine. Those who attend them are generally more immature than those who refuse to attend. 

The volley FF/EMT type should have known better than to come out with his gun in hand. There's always room for negotiation first. Strike one for this moron. Also, while it is permissible to carry a gun with a concealed carry permit in your car, I believe that you cannot legally use the gun to defend yourself under the Make My Day Laws once you exit your vehicle. Shooting a carjacker, yes, getting out to scare your sister's ignoramus friends/enemies, no. 

Must give him credit, however, for owning up to the responsibility for shooting the guy. He could have just disappeared. Stupid, but honest. 

Knowing some few things about Wellington Fire from a friend who recently quitted them, I will not say that I am surprised... no offense meant...

Wendy
CO EMT-B
CSU student (campus is not far from where that shooting happened)


----------



## jrm818 (Sep 17, 2008)

Eydawn said:


> Also, while it is permissible to carry a gun with a concealed carry permit in your car, I believe that you cannot legally use the gun to defend yourself under the Make My Day Laws once you exit your vehicle.



the problem solving abilities (or lack thereof) of this guy aside, if this is true, than your state needs to be put in the time-out corner along with medic the menace.  Completely ridiculous.  That's the sort of law you ignore...better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## Eydawn (Sep 17, 2008)

The Make My Day laws, as I recall, pertain to defending oneself in one's own home or vehicle (not sure if the vehicle part actually passed... haven't paid attention recently but need to look it up as I am procuring my concealed carry soon). 

If anyone enters your house and poses a threat, you legally can shoot them- as long as they're inside your door. It's a good tool for those living in dangerous areas- they don't have to justify defending themselves on their own property. 

Are you referring to ignoring the stricture about not shooting once you exit your vehicle? I was slightly confused. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## jrm818 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea...if i were (seriously) threatened outside my vehicle, and I had a firearm, I wouldn't hesitate to use it.  Any locale which does not respect the right of a person to defend themselves even out of their home is some kind of backwards, imho.

Castle doctrine laws are good though - but you should be able to defend yourself from an assailant wherever you are.


----------



## Jon (Sep 17, 2008)

"pointed the gun in the air"

WTF?

Firearms only come out, at least at the civilian level, when there is a perceived lethal threat to you or someone else. You then shoot to STOP THE THREAT. If you aren't going to shoot them to stop the threat... then you probably shouldn't be waving the gun around.

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 18, 2008)

jrm818 said:


> Yea...if i were (seriously) threatened outside my vehicle, and I had a firearm, I wouldn't hesitate to use it.  Any locale which does not respect the right of a person to defend themselves even out of their home is some kind of backwards, imho.
> 
> Castle doctrine laws are good though - but you should be able to defend yourself from an assailant wherever you are.



But the guy wasn't an assailant until dumba$$ confronted him with his gun. He deserved to get his butt kicked. If more people actually learned how to man up and fight properly instead using sissy guns, then we would see less of this crap. Unfortunately, people these days are just too lazy and weak..........


----------

